# 12 week scan gender guesses just for fun x



## Tryingbabyno1

12 week gender guesses pleaseee x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1906.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 22









IMG_1907.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Talia12

I think defo :pink:


----------



## Gretaa

Girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

1pic looks very girly, 2nd pic is tricky, not sure if that's stacking or part of the leg...

50/50 for me.

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

I find out on the 3rd of December I actually can't wait x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Agreeing with FC, is pic 2 showing a nice angled blue nub or is that part of the leg?? I'm gonna lean blue:)!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Tryingbabyno1 said:


> I find out on the 3rd of December I actually can't wait x

I know the feeling ;) hope time flies by for you xx


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Foreign Chick said:


> Tryingbabyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I find out on the 3rd of December I actually can't wait x
> 
> I know the feeling ;) hope time flies by for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you! When are you finding out x


----------



## becsboo

i think blue


----------



## Foreign Chick

Tryingbabyno1 said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingbabyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I find out on the 3rd of December I actually can't wait x
> 
> I know the feeling ;) hope time flies by for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! When are you finding out xClick to expand...

Not exactly sure. Had my NIPT done on Tuesday, and the results are usually in within 14 days. A lady in my forum waited 9 days, I've also read about people getting theirs back in 4 days... so yeah... 3 days tomorrow... Tick Tock


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Foreign Chick said:


> Tryingbabyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tryingbabyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I find out on the 3rd of December I actually can't wait x
> 
> I know the feeling ;) hope time flies by for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! When are you finding out xClick to expand...
> 
> Not exactly sure. Had my NIPT done on Tuesday, and the results are usually in within 14 days. A lady in my forum waited 9 days, I've also read about people getting theirs back in 4 days... so yeah... 3 days tomorrow... Tick TockClick to expand...

Ahh how exciting are you hoping for a girl
Or boy x


----------



## Foreign Chick

After 3 Daughters hoping for a Son, BUT won't be disappointed if it's another girl, did that the last 3 times and won't let it happen again ;)


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Anymore guesses x


----------



## becsboo

When will you find out x


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

3rd December x


----------



## becsboo

eeeek not long


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for finding out :)


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Anyone else x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Girl xx


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

9 days till I find out anymore guesses x


----------



## WeeNat

I guess girl


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Find out tomorrow will update


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

It's a BOY


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## becsboo

Congratulations


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Congrats! I was wrong haha!


----------

